# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Comprendre la mare noire pour les nuls

## hegros

Bonsoir,

Une parodie de la mare noire pour comprendre un peu ce qui se passe

[ame="http://www.koreus.com/video/bp-maree-noire-cafe.html"]http://www.koreus.com/video/bp-maree-noire-cafe.html[/ame]

----------

